# Wings over Houston Images



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Well, made it out there Saturday and there was a huge crowd. I had a great time and the images are on my site at...

http://www.pbase.com/jumpinminnow/wings_over_houston

The last two images were taken today from my driveway. Enjoy.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Really, really great looking images. Good job.
Mike


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Wow! Great photos Rusty. I noticed that your shutter speed increased big time when you shot the Thunderbirds....lol. Ok, I don't know anything about airplanes but I couldn't help but notice that some of them only had one star on the wings. Does that symbolize anything? Great job.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

WW2 markings Lou. Great photos as usual Rusty


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Great shots! Did you buy a 500? I'll post mine once I have a chance to go through them all.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Great shots Rusty.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

This one is my favorite. Great job!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Thanks all. The 500mm was a loaner from a very generous 2cooler. All of the shots were handheld, so like two years ago when the birds were done so was I. I alternated between the 500 and my 70-200 with a 2x, which held it's own because it was sunny. FP I hope you took advantage of the clouds today as we had none yesterday. Here's one with the converter.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Fisher Lou said:


> Wow! Great photos Rusty. I noticed that your shutter speed increased big time when you shot the Thunderbirds....lol. Ok, I don't know anything about airplanes but I couldn't help but notice that some of them only had one star on the wings. Does that symbolize anything? Great job.


Lou, I didn't really need all that speed. The lens I was using is very fast (f/4). I figured that since the planes were a long way away I didn't need much dof. By opening the lens up all the way I helped the AF and focus tracking work better (I think). This was all about how quick you could lock on.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

One other note. I can remember looking at an illustration of the fighter of WWII in my World Book Encyclopedias as a child. My favorite was the P-38 Lightning. As I aged I remember reading stories about them being virtually extinct. If you'd like to read the story about Glacier Girl's recovery from under 268 feet of ice in Greenland here's the link
http://p38assn.org/glacier-girl.htmhttp://www.damninteresting.com/?p=297


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

good looking photos Rusty. i like the clarity. i would wish for one or two clouds though, just to break the sky a little and give it some reality. how's that for a crazy thing to say? 

rosesm


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Great pic's. I love your work. :cheers:


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

Great shots as usual...really stirs the pilot in me!


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Absolutly beautiful Rusty. I love em all.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Awsome!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Beautiful shots. Look at that stabilizer deflection on the F16, you know that guy was pulling some G's.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

I sure wanted to go.......Very nice Rusty, Good to see yall got some great shots.


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

Great shots! I'm jealous of that 500! (and the 70-200 as well)

I was there and my telephoto broke!!  

Got some pretty good wider angle shots, though.


----------

